# very LONG motorhome in France



## 97381 (Jan 22, 2006)

hello! This is my first time here so apologies in advance if I'm on the wrong forum or have asked a question posed many times before - or any other virgin errors ...
.I'd be grateful for some advice: We've purchased an 8 metres 40 motorhome - ie, very long , and wonder how difficult it is to find sites in France that will take them. Before we had a sensible size motorhome and that was fine, but this one does seem long when we think of all the sites we've been on in France.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi mco welcome to MFH probably the best site on the internet :lol: 

With regards to your length, its a tiddler :lol: mine is 10metres and a couple on here are up to 12, we toured italy and france last year booked our main sites and took pot luck with the rest, only got turned away from one, and that was because they where full.

The trend in motorhomes is for longer lengths and campsites are making more allowances for this, quite a few do Mega or super pitches, you will have no trouble with these but they cost more. 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi mco 

I agree with Olley, mine is 36ft , we toured NE France and Germany last year with little problem but I would advise looking for a site early in the afternoon as aires do get busy later and you can't squeeze a big van in so easily .. 
Planning is the key and always have a plan B .. but taking pot luck is fun too


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Mine is of similar size with a weight of 5000Kg, and it was our first time last Year, did France and Spain.

No real problems although in the villages I got caught out where there are some streets limited to 3500Kg.

In truth the sites were great and if there was any real problems it was much to do with height rather than length, low hanging trees, bridges

Regards
Hugh


----------



## 97381 (Jan 22, 2006)

thanks all!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mco said:


> thanks all!


Here's one that I would recommend that size is not a problem

Click this line

...and discount for MHF stickers or pennant


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Pusser,

If size is not a problem have you indicated that access or site NOT suitable for RVs on the MHF database?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> Pusser,
> 
> If size is not a problem have you indicated that access or site NOT suitable for RVs on the MHF database?


I don't think that option was available when I did it. I will have a dekko and thanks for pointing that out.

....Just had a look and you are absolutely right. But I don't know how I can edit it.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

You can't pusser until feb 1st when subs come in.

Even then I would restrict access for modification to one or two people, I believe such an impotant asset needs protecting.

Olley


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

olley said:


> Even then I would restrict access for modification to one or two people, I believe such an impotant asset needs protecting.


Olley,

Hope you are right,just hope those persons know what they are doing.....perhaps they will get the mapping link working properly and there will be no more camping sites located in the middle of the Indian Ocean


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have edited it for you Pusser


----------



## 97381 (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh dear! Back to original post - after being reassured by you people yesterday, today I received an email from the first campsite I contacted saying ours was too big! I'm back to worrying again now - we usually go to Hyeres on Med coast near St Tropez but I can't find anywhere that will take us (looked at the Cogolin one, though that's a bit inland) What's my best option for finding info on sites accepting large motorhomes? I didn't find a lot of detail on the database here, at least , not for the area we usually go to - though I guess we'll have to go elsewhere!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi mco we stayed at Domain de columbier which is near Frejus about 3 miles inland, details in the D/B.

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Nukes. I think that most campsites actually on the coast in the S.France normally have jam packed pitches and I personally wouldn't go to one of these if I owned a shopping trolley although a shopping trolley and an up turned pram without wheels would not look out of place in some.


----------



## 97381 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi again. I'm just 'upping' this thread because we're getting somewhat worried now; having emailed six sites in the area we are interested in, four of them have replied saying their sites can't accommodate a van our size and two haven't bothered replying. Will someone please ressure us, a month on, that we've done the right thing ordering this long one?!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Many sites in France and Spain have far smaller pitches than we are used to in the UK.. The question is, do you want to stay on a site where vans are packed in like sardines ? If a site can't accommodate an 8mt van I wouldn't want to be on it at all.. even with a tiddler. 
We have stayed on sites where it was impossible to erect an awning and the vans were so close that open windows were almost touching, needless to say we moved on. 
However, the larger your motorhome the fewer sites that will be suitable.. 
We never ever book and have never been stuck for a place to stay.. The spirit of motorhoming is the freedom to roam and wander as you wish, not to book in for 14 nights.. we left that behind when we sold the caravan.. 
Go and enjoy your van, stop worrying but don't expect to have a 200 sq mt pitch on the edge of the Med.. with sea views.. you may be disappointed.


----------



## 97379 (Jan 22, 2006)

So, on the subject of height then, is 3.42m 'too' high for continental touring and getting off the beaten track? Would hate to miss out on those beautiful French villages. Still looking at Carthago and it is high.


----------



## 97381 (Jan 22, 2006)

Scotjimland we agree totally with you and don't really want to stay in a site at all - 'camping sauvage' is more our style. HOwever....it does appear in our recents visits to France that they are being more rigorous with regard where they let motorhomes park; we've seen lots of places with motorhome crossed out signs - and so we figured at least booking a campsite we'd be assured of somewhere to go. The same applied to the ten years we had a caravan before we moved over to a (smaller) motorhome than the one we've currently ordered. Unfortunately due to partner's inlaws living in Hyeres near Toulon we are sort of legally obliged to go down that way for at least part of the holiday, to visit them and it's just about the worst place to find somewhere to stop with a motorhome!


----------



## 97381 (Jan 22, 2006)

come to think of it, if it weren't for the inlaws we could have our pick of locations!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Yes you have, takes a bit of getting used too, but we have been away several times over the last few months and have had no real problems and we are new to all this both in terms of MHing and of course our size.

I now find the van looking and feeling smaller!!

This summer we are going to try and go has we please turning up as and when we feel like, I know there will be some risks but we feel less insecure that when we first started in May last Year

H


----------

